# few shots



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

hi all havent been on here in about a year here is a a quick few shots i did yesterday


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice ! 
cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting indeed! You should pop in more often.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

nice shooting. I'm gonna have to try that ball in the bottle shot.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers all hard shot ernie i hit the rim god knows how many times


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting..always nice to see one other members show a video..~AKAOldmiser


----------

